# already a contractor & union



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You really should post this in the union section. If you are working for yourself, yes. A lot of guy around me have their wives hold the contractors license and they hold the masters(required in MN)


----------



## LiVal (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for your info. I'm new on the site but will post on union section.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

LiVal said:


> Thanks for your info. I'm new on the site but will post on union section.


Union guys might see it there and respond in greater numbers.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

....


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

The hall told me, if I join, I would have to deactivate my contractors license.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dronai said:


> The hall told me, if I join, I would have to deactivate my contractors license.


Why would you have to do that?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Why would you have to do that?


 Well, they don't want you contracting


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

They don't want you to run work, and make money, while making money off of other union contractors.
They view it as a conflict of interest, which it is. I had to sign a letter of assent, stating that I would hire union electricians for my jobs. (Which I would have done anyway).


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

dronai said:


> Well, they don't want you contracting


But the union does not do that here, in fact they must keep it one to one here.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> But the union does not do that here, in fact they must keep it one to one here.


 Are you mixing up Contractors license and Journeyman's license ?


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

LiVal said:


> Can you be in the union and also have an electrical contractors license? (but only employed as a journeyman)


Yes, you can. If you are employed under the collective bargaining agreement as a journeyman for another contractor, you should not be pulling permits with your own license. You can have your masters license and contractors license but it will just be idle until you strike out on your own. Don't get caught doing both.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I joined the two threads and closed the other


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Many journeymen have their license and were even contractors and have just put the tools back on for a while after 2008 sunk their ship. They are still licensed contractors and always have the option to do it again if they wish.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

btharmy said:


> Yes, you can. If you are employed under the collective bargaining agreement as a journeyman for another contractor, you should not be pulling permits with your own license. You can have your masters license and contractors license but it will just be idle until you strike out on your own. Don't get caught doing both.


 California 
441


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

I can't believe they can enforce that you deactivate your contractors license. What is you intend to be a signatory contractor in the future? Our local held a class for new contractors. They covered the entire scenario of how to become a contractor. They had speakers come in including lawyer, banker, website designer, payroll company, chairman of the licensing board and a couple E.C.s who had gone out on their own recently. It was very informative.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Just don't go and start pulling permits while working out of the hall for somebody else, and you'll be fine.
If you're laid off, then all bets are off.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

**Thread moved to the appropriate section**


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

I depends on the local, some locals encourage new companies and allow it other locals fight any new contractors and do not permit it.


I am only basing this on locals in my area. Our local is progressive and works with JWs that have a contractors license to retain them and their company as it grows. North of here the local works against small contractors and wonders why they are dying on the vine.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I have spoken with them about becoming signatory as well. I would have to deactivate my license, or give up full ownership of the business. For example, only own 49% of the corporation. 

It is a conflict of interest, as you can play both sides of the fence I guess.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Switched said:


> I have spoken with them about becoming signatory as well. I would have to deactivate my license, or give up full ownership of the business. For example, only own 49% of the corporation.
> 
> It is a conflict of interest, as you can play both sides of the fence I guess.


Your statement is confusing.

To be a member you would have to give up your masters? Seems dumb, our local encourages members to become contractors.

They are saying you can't be a member and owner at the same time? Can you be an owner and work with your tools. IF NOT, how do they expect small EC's to get started, or maybe the existing owners (NECA) don't want the competition?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

What you are not allowed to do is be a sole or majority owner of a business, and work with your tools at the same time. 

If you want to work with your tools, then you may not own more than 49% of your business.

The issue was not with NECA, it was with the locals in our area, or the IBEW, not sure which. I brought up the same point as you, how am I supposed to get started if I am not allowed to be in the field. They talked it over, and were willing to give me a year and a half to get out of the field, but if a member complained, then they would enforce the rules that were in place.

It doesn't make much sense for guys coming up through the ranks, or to attract other small contractors, but it is what it is.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

Switched said:


> What you are not allowed to do is be a sole or majority owner of a business, and work with your tools at the same time.
> 
> If you want to work with your tools, then you may not own more than 49% of your business.
> 
> ...


Then I would tell them to pound sand and run your shop non signatory. Then laugh at them in 5 years when your established and they want you to sign with them.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

It is a rule they have, and although I think it sucks, it is in place. 

They have been nothing but great to talk with. They are completely understanding of our small business and realize we just are not a fit at the moment. I am not opposed to all things Union, they serve a valuable place in the education of our workforce and for keeping wages up for all of us.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Switched said:


> It is a rule they have, and although I think it sucks, it is in place.
> 
> They have been nothing but great to talk with. They are completely understanding of our small business and realize we just are not a fit at the moment. I am not opposed to all things Union, they serve a valuable place in the education of our workforce and for keeping wages up for all of us.


When we first started our local was not 100% new contractor friendly but that changed shortly after we went in business with a change in leadership at the local. 

They work with new contractors and encourage them, this is good for the union, union membership and new companies. 

I wonder if that old school mentality is not from the days of us versus them days.


----------



## ampman66 (Dec 5, 2012)

Many locals won't care if you pull a permit for a residential job, (service, addition, etc), because you're not directly competing with them, but they probably would have something to say if you're doing a strip mall or a supermarket.
Our local offers code update and C.E.U. courses for our members who are contractors, free of charge, even if you're working out of the hall for someone else.
Can't beat that.


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

I think that if you are up front with them about everything you won't have any trouble. I carried my contractors license for about 1/2 a year when I was working on starting out on my own. I called up the BA and told him what was going down, and not to freak out if they saw my name on the list of contractors in our area. They worked with me to get everything setup, and never said a word to the contractor I was working for at the time... 

Now on the other foot we had a guy in our local who got a contractors license and was pulling permits for residential jobs. Word got out he was moonlighting and that was laid to rest very quickly. He was asked to either go out on his own for good, or to stop trying to be a contractor. He shut up shop quick like.


----------

